# HH Novella reveal - Brotherhood of the Storm



## Shurtgal (Apr 9, 2012)

Rather than having a limited run, as has been done before, instead it will be a week long limited run, where everyone who buys a copy is guaranteed to receive a copy. They also seem to have abandoned the idea of a silver or gold edition, with only gold editions being available. 










http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/khan-rides.html


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice idea about having it running for a week, but... don't like the cover art, at all. _Promethean Sun_ and _Aurelian_ were much better, in my opinion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm also not a fan of the cover art. Looking forward to the White Scars though.

An extract can be found here.

As expected, it is set (at least in-part) on Chondax, with the V Legion hunting down the remnants of the Ullanor Empire.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

My reaction: Fuck Off BL. 

I want ebooks - and I've been screwed out of the other limited HH books,and now they do a time limited one and STILL I don't get to read it. I read while I travel, i have a kindle as its easier by far. BL support ebooks and I buy lots from them, but they keep screwing me on stories I really wanted to read.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It only loses them money when we are 'forced' to look elsewhere for them. Hell they could probably ask for £15 for the ebook version and we would still pay for it. yldespite it being anthology short priced normally.


On second thoughts, release the previous LE version as an ebook upon release. Ive yet to 'locate' a copy of aurelian so am behind on that, and it is apparently a revelations book as opposed to Space Marine battles like Promethean.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a big fan of the cover art, but whatever. I will buy it, if for no other reason than that its Khan riding to war on a bloody jetbike.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed I also do not like the cover art that much, though the scene the cover is trying to depict does look epic! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't wait to get it, wanna see how Chris Wraight can capture the Khan. And now that it will be up for a week no pressure on hoping im home that day.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

I'm probably being moronic, but is it actually being released as a normal, £10 book sometime in the future? Or do I have to preorder the £30 one in order to get it?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I REALLY want to pick this up, because I am really interested in the White Scars and up until this there has been jack in the way of HH info for them, but I am afraid that $50 plus shipping is out of the question for a less than full length book. It's just silly that they cost so much. 

As far as the cover art goes, not the best they've ever done, but still very cool.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is sooooooooooooooo 100000% mine. That's going to be one helluva expensive week for me.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

The cover is fine conceptually, but it suffers in execution. I'd rather see less of the close up of the ork, and more broadside length of the jetbike. The bike and the Khan just look too smushed up that way. Let the greenskins have the back cover, and the Scars the front.

But here we go; another $50 limited run premium! 

Thank goodness the Black Library isn't just milking this cash cow dry. Cause they'd never stoop so low.

Never.

:laugh:


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

These special edition is getting to me. First it's the price and second it's something you have to special order instead of buying off a book store. And third I'm not sure how much relevancy there is to the rest of the Horus Heresy series. 

I'm kind of happy they are finally writing something about Khan...but again I'm not sure how much relevancy this will have to Horus Heresy. I really think there should be a separate 30K pre Horus Heresy crusade type novels where each primarch has it's own novels during their crusade to examine how they were before.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Ughhhh. I feel like I'm stepping in a minefield. 

From Experience ADB's limited edition story was the only one worth reading about. I'll think about it for sure. But I'm not feelen it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm getting it, but I'm keeping my hopes low. White Scars aren't a Legion I'm very fond of and I fear it will simply be a Astartes Vs. Orks and nothing Heresy-related.

As previously said, not a fan of the cover.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

One of my favourite legions...but 30 quid plus shipping? Sigh


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn thats expensive


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> One of my favourite legions...but 30 quid plus shipping? Sigh


It's free shipping k:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I enjoyed Chris Wraight's Heroes of the Empire series, well at least the first two not got around to the third so I'm really looking forward to this, it'll hopefully finally show that white scars ain't just space wolves on bikes.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Will it come out afterwards as a cheaper, non limited book?


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Will it come out afterwards as a cheaper, non limited book?


I believe they will be releasing the LE novellas about 2 years after their release. Not sure if it's a compilation or separate novellas, but there will be some kind of waiting period before it's released in standard fashion.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Will it come out afterwards as a cheaper, non limited book?


Yes,but not for at least two years.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> it'll hopefully finally show that white scars ain't just space wolves on bikes.


Well, Mongols aren't Vikings on horses...Chris will be fine if he sticks to the original inspiration and expands on it



March of Time said:


> It's free shipping k:


Worldwide free shipping?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Well, Mongols aren't Vikings on horses...Chris will be fine if he sticks to the original inspiration and expands on it
> 
> Worldwide free shipping?


If you spend more then £10 you get free shipping worldwide.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

March of Time said:


> If you spend more then £10 you get free shipping worldwide.


Oh dear...BL may have gotten me this time


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I think the limited time as opposed to limited numbers is a great move from Black Library. Good work.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

mal310 said:


> I think the limited time as opposed to limited numbers is a great move from Black Library. Good work.


They seems to have learned from the server crash


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree, its so much better than sitting at the computer hitting the refresh button over and over. Plus it takes some of that added pressure off, of worrying it will sell out before you can get a copy. :-D


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-Horde-of-Chogoris.html

Interesting blog post today.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It's nice to see that the lore mentioned previously (that Horus believed the Khan would join him) will be expanded upon.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-Horde-of-Chogoris.html
> 
> Interesting blog post today.


Hmm...so does this mean they've retconned the friendship between Russ and the Khan



> And what of their gene-father, the Great Khan himself? Even his brother primarchs understand little of him. His prowess with the blade earns him their respect even as his waywardness causes them concern. Guilliman has never trusted him. *Russ is exasperated by him.* Lorgar despises him for an untutored savage. Only Horus sees him for what he truly is. They are kindred souls, those two: warrior archetypes, bound by shared codes of martial honour and impatient with the heavy fetters of empire.


Hope not


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Look what just rode to war at my house


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Valrak said:


> Look what just rode to war at my house


Looks like I get to run over to my local post office and check to see if mine has shown up as well! BRB!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope. Didn't arrive today. Just some finecast stuff I'd ordered from GW (Dwarf Lord with Hammer & Shield, Dwarf Runelord with Great Weapon & Dwarf Engineer with Great Weapon)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Grrr... I didn't get an email mine had even been dispatched yet! No fair! We paid big bucks for this!

Edit: just checked, still not even packed!!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Valrak said:


> Look what just rode to war at my house


Could you please give a review after reading it


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Will do mate, I'm going to sit down Saturday and give it a full read - I did the first couple of pages and I liked it


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Valrak said:


> Will do mate, I'm going to sit down Saturday and give it a full read - I did the first couple of pages and I liked it


Awesome, thanks a lot mate


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

BL told me mine was dispatched roughly 10 minute ago. So I shall have mine either tomorrow or more likely on Monday (since my house is roughly 60 minutes away from BL HQ if I was going straight there).


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> BL told me mine was dispatched roughly 10 minute ago. So I shall have mine either tomorrow or more likely on Monday (since my house is roughly 60 minutes away from BL HQ if I was going straight there).


Congrats to you mate


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> (since my house is roughly 60 minutes away from BL HQ if I was going straight there).


That must be nice.

Edit: Just got mine. 1264 out of 5764. Not as many people bought this as I thought would. Oh well. It doesn't change the fact I'm getting no homework done today now that I've got it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

so whats this book like then guys, why is it worth £30 and what makes it worth being a special edition?


----------



## jsack (Jul 24, 2012)

BL says they shipped this one... anyone gotten their copy yet?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, read it as well.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

jsack said:


> BL says they shipped this one... anyone gotten their copy yet?


I've still not received mine :angry:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

March of Time said:


> I've still not received mine :angry:


Me neither. AND I could have walked to pick it up and returned to my house by now!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Mine was shipped yesterday.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Worldkiller said:


> That must be nice.
> 
> Edit: Just got mine. 1264 out of 5764. Not as many people bought this as I thought would. Oh well. It doesn't change the fact I'm getting no homework done today now that I've got it.


I always seem to get the ones toward the end, mine is 5662.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

jsack said:


> BL says they shipped this one... anyone gotten their copy yet?


i got my copy last week before i even got the message it had been shipped lol 

no. 278 if your curious


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Just got mine. 1264 out of 5764. Not as many people bought this as I thought would.


The decision to remove the limit on quantity still probably benefited BL (they're selling 5764 instead of only 3000). It definitely benefited consumers.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I got mine last night and I have already read it!

Loved it and it has convinced me to paint my own White Scars legion force as the Brotherhood of the Storm.

Mine is number 3757 for those interested.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I got mine last night and I have already read it!
> 
> Loved it and it has convinced me to paint my own White Scars legion force as the Brotherhood of the Storm.
> 
> Mine is number 3757 for those interested.


Review!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I got number 4778. ^^


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I got 1668! Arrived 2 days ago.


----------

